# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مدیریت جهانگردی و هتل داری

## Parniya

با عنايت به قانون توسعه اقتصادي و اجتماعي و فرهنگي کشور و با امعان نظريه اهميت ويژه صنعت ايرانگردي و جهانگردي در کسب درآمدهاي غيرنفتي و ارتقاء سطح تفاهم بين ملتها و تحکيم مباني وحدت ملي در کشور و ارائه شناختي اصولي از جمهوري اسلامي ايران و دستاوردهاي آن به جهانيان و نقش اساسي و مهم آموزش در تحقق اين اهداف و همچنين در راستاي اجراي مصوبه سيصدمين جلسه شوراي عالي انقلاب و ارشاد اسلامي طرح مشخصات کلي دوره کارشناسي رشته هاي مديريت جهانگردي و هتلداري تهيه و تدوين گردید. 
نظر به تاکيد صريح قران کريم و شارع دين اسلام بر ضرورت امر جهانگردي و نقش آن در بسط روابط بين الملل و گسترش منابع اقتصادي کشور و همچنين لزوم تربيت متخصصان کارآمد در جهت ارتقاء کيفي سطح ارائه خدمات دست اندرکاران اين صنعت رشته هاي مديريت جهانگردي و هتلداري تاسيس مي گردد.
دوره هاي کارشناسي مديريت جهانگردي و هتلداري 4 سال خواهد بود. نظام آموزشي اين دوره ها واحدي است و کليه دروس نظري و عملي آن در 8 سال نيمسال تحصيلي ارائه مي شود. مدت هر نيمسال تحصيلي 17 هفته و حداقل زمان لازم براي هر واحد نظري يک ساعت در هفته و براي دروس عملي حداقل 2 ساعت تعيين مي گردد. درس کارآموزي در ايام تعطيل تابستاني بعد از سال سوم طبق برنامه اي که توسط مرکز آموزش عالي تدوين خواهد شد انجام مي پذيرد.
اعطاء دانشنامه به فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته ها منوط به ارائه گواهي پايان دوره کارورزي خواهد بود.
تعداد کل واحد هاي آموزشي و کارورزي رشته هاي مديريت جهانگردي 132 واحد و رشته مديريت هتلداري 133 واحد مي باشد.
توضيح: نظر به ضرورت تسلط دانشجويان به زبان دوم، يکي از زبان هاي فرانسه، آلماني، عربي به عنوان زبان دوم در نظر گرفته شده که طبق جدول ذيل و براساس انتخاب دانشجو ملزم به گذراندن آن مي باشد.
1- عربي 4 واحد
2- فرانسه 4 واحد3- آلماني 4 واحد


سطوح رشته:


رديف
نام دانشگاه
کارداني
کارشناسي
ارشد
دکترا

1
آزاد- تهران





2
آزاد- سواد کوه





3
علامه طباطبائی








درسهای رشته:

رديف
نام درس

1
بهداشت مواد غذائي

2
آشپزي (1)

3
آشپزي (2)

4
آشنایي با موزه هاي ايران

5
آمار کاربردي در مديريت جهانگردي

6
اصول تغذيه و رژيمهاي غذائي

7
اصول حسابداري 1- جهانگردي

8
اصول حسابداري 2- جهانگردي

9
اصول سازمان و مديريت (1)

10
اصول سازمان و مديريت (2)

11
اصول علم اقتصاد 1 (خرد- جهانگردي)

12
اصول علم اقتصاد 2 (کلان- جهانگردي)

13
اقتصاد جهانگردي

14
امور مسافرت و صدور بليط

15
انقلاب اسلامي و ريشه‌هاي آن

16
باستان شناسي ايران

17
باستان شناسي پيش از تاريخ ايران

18
برنامه ريزي توسعه جهانگردي

19
برنامه ريزي و سرپرستي گشتها جهانگردي

20
بهداشت و کمکهاي اوليه

21
بهداشت کار و ايمني

22
پذيره (1)

23
پذيره (2)

24
تاريخ اسلام

25
تاريخ ايران

26
تاريخ فرهنگ ايران 1

27
تاريخ فرهنگ ايران 2

28
تجزيه و تحليل مسائل اجتماعي ايران

29
تربيت بدني 2

30
تربيت بدنی 1

31
جغرافياي جهانگردي ايران

32
جغرافياي جهانگردي ايرانچ

33
جغرافياي جهانگردي عمومي

34
حسابداري هتلداري

35
حقوق اساسي

36
حقوق کار و تأمين اجتماعي

37
خانه داري (1)

38
خانه داري (2)

39
خدمات رستوران (1)

40
خدمات رستوران (2)

41
روابط عمومي

42
روان شناسي عمومي (جهانگردي)

43
روش تحقيق

44
رياضيات کاربردي در مديريت جهانگردي

45
زبان انگليسي 1

46
زبان انگليسي 2

47
زبان انگليسي تخصصي 1

48
زبان انگليسي تخصصي 2

49
زبان انگليسي مکاتبات تخصصي

50
زبان انگليسي مکالمه

51
زبان خارجي

52
زبان دوم (1)

53
زبان دوم (2)

54
شناخت روحيات ملل

55
شناخت صنايع دستي ايران

56
شناخت صنعت جهانگردي

57
شناخت و فرهنگ اقليتهاي ايران

58
شناخت و نگهداري تأسيسات هتل

59
شناخت و کاربرد کامپيوتر

60
شيريني پزي (1)

61
شيريني پزي (2)

62
عوارض و نتايج توريسم

63
فارسي

64
فرهنگ عامه

65
فن راهنمائي

66
قوانين و مقررات حقوقي جهانگردي

67
قوانين و مقررات حقوقي صنعت جهانگردي و هتلداري

68
گذراندن اوقات فراغت

69
مباني جامعه شناسي، روان شناسي اجتماعي

70
مباني حامعه شناسي (جهانگردي)

71
مباني سازمان و مديريت

72
مباني مردم شناسي

73
مباني و کاربرد کامپيوتر در جهانگردي

74
مباني کشور شناسي

75
متون اسلامي

76
محاسبه قيمت تمام شده

77
مديريت بازاريابي و تبليغات جهانگردي

78
مطالب شرح حال بزرگاني که (مقاير آنان بصورت آثار مل

79
مطالعات تطبيقي سياستهاي جهانگردي

80
معارف اسلامي 2

81
نقشه خواني و آشنایي با نقشه

82
هنر و معماري 2

83
هنر و معماري ايران 1

84
کارآموزي

85
کاربرد کامپيوتر در صنعت جهانگردي و هتلداري

86
کلمات اقتصاد




صنعت و بازار کار:

هنگ کرد سایته  :Yahoo (21): 





*رشد

----------

